# Flowers on father's day.



## ronlane (Jun 19, 2017)

Spent the weekend helping my mom and dad doing work at their place but I got up on Sunday morning and got some peace and quiet to myself and take a few images.

Since these were just for me and since I am working on some images for a competition, I have been adding some borders for these.

1) This one forgot to use sunscreen.



2) Purple times 3.



3) Growing in numbers.



4) All by itself.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice...  you're on your way to being Young Hippy!


----------



## ronlane (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks John. Not worthy of that but I'm learning. I really need a dedicated macro lens or a 1.4x TC to go with my extension tubes.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice set of images.  I think Purple Times 3 is my favorite.  Good luck with the competition.  Would be great to hear how you did.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 19, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Nice set of images.  I think Purple Times 3 is my favorite.  Good luck with the competition.  Would be great to hear how you did.



Thanks Steven. I not be entering any of these images, just practicing my presentation (key lines and mat) with these images. I'll try to post my best image and tell you how I did.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 11, 2017)

@Steven Dillon,

That image competition was last night and I will admit to being a little disappointed but also okay with how things went. The competition is through a local PPA and is scored in levels. All of my images were scored in a range that I am okay with and was surprised by how well one of them did.

I received two ribbons of distinguished award. I would love to have done better but I realize that all of the images that I submitted were taken before I was a member of this group and were not taken with any competition in mind.

I submitted the maximum of 6 images and I'll share with you the two that received awards.

1) Titled "Outrunning my shadow" - This image was the last one that I picked to for the competition and it scored the best of my images.

 

2) Titled "Together" - This image actually scored better than I thought and was the only image that I had where the judges gave critique. (which surprised me that they scored it as high as they did.)

 

I can tell you that it was a great learning process and something that I will do again. It is making me think about my images. I have not been shooting as much since I submitted these images but I find myself thinking about what would make a great photo instead of just snapping "snap shots" all the time.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jul 11, 2017)

Ron,
Thanks for the update.  They are both fine looking images, congrats.  I can see making changes to what I do to improve compositional aspects or artistic merit, but I wouldn't ever change what I do just to place better in a contest.  That being said, I've only entered a contest twice (same one different years): won Artist-In-Residence for South Carolina State Parks the first time and never heard anything from my second entry.  I have been considering entering more though as a source of additional exposure.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 11, 2017)

The changes that I am making would be for improvements to help with my photography not to just win/place in contests. The feedback for me was more of composition aspect and that I was a little too tight on that portrait. Only one other image I had that they commented on and that was about a halo issue around a building.


----------

